# OLL 55 & 56 don't have to suck



## teller (Jul 29, 2011)

This was inspired by the Race to Full OLL thread which is currently looking at OLL 55.

These were always troubling cases for me until I found near-optimal algs and worked out a good finger flow. Enjoy!






OLL 56: r U r' U R U' R2' r U R U2 r'

OLL 55: r U2 R' U' M (R U R' U') r U' r' 

Music used with kind permission from Devin Townsend
Album: Ghost
Track: As You Were
©Copyright 2011, Hevydevy.com


----------



## Thunderbolt (Jul 29, 2011)

I really like OLL55 solution.
For OLL 56 I'm still gonna use L' B' L U' R' U R U' R' U R L' B L


----------



## qqwref (Jul 29, 2011)

What's wrong with (r' U' r) (U' R' U R U' R' U R) (r' U r)?

I like that OLL 55 alg though.


----------



## teller (Jul 29, 2011)

Thunderbolt said:


> I really like OLL55 solution.
> For OLL 56 I'm still gonna use L' B' L U' R' U R U' R' U R L' B L


 
That is quite nice...it is regripless, that's what counts.


----------



## teller (Jul 29, 2011)

qqwref said:


> What's wrong with (r' U' r) (U' R' U R U' R' U R) (r' U r)?
> 
> I like that OLL 55 alg though.


 
Nothing at all wrong with that one...it's new to me. 

Except perhaps a difference in movecount...


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 29, 2011)

qqwref said:


> What's wrong with (r' U' r) (U' R' U R U' R' U R) (r' U r)?
> 
> I like that OLL 55 alg though.


 
i like that alg right there im going to use it now!


----------



## Julian (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you Teller for that OLL 55 alg.
And thank you Michael for that OLL 56 alg!


----------



## ianography (Jul 29, 2011)

How the hell do you find these (the answer is pretty obvious probably, but then again I don't know squat)


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 29, 2011)

What do you think of F(RUR'U')RF' rUr'U'. Thats what i use.


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 29, 2011)

You mean F (R U R' U') R F' r U R' U' r'

It's what I use, ehh it's ok. I'll probably end up switching to the one qq posted, or maybe Teller's if I can learn to crazy insano fingertrick them like he does.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 29, 2011)

teller said:


> OLL 55: r U2 R' U' M (R U R' U') r U' r'


YES, thanks!

I've been using R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F', which sucks, it's one of my slowest OLL algs. I've always hated that case.


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 29, 2011)

Can you just make a vid with all of your oll's? that would be amazing dude, your fingertircks are quite simply perfect (for me at least)


----------



## Anthony (Jul 29, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> YES, thanks!
> 
> I've been using R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F', which sucks, it's one of my slowest OLL algs. I've always hated that case.



Agreed. I'd like to throw out that his OLL 55 alg is cleverly formed by canceling rU2R'U'RU'r' and rUr'RUR'U'rU'r'. After I realized that, it was much easier for me to figure out a nice way to execute the alg for me in particular since I have a choppy style as opposed to Teller's fluid loveliness. R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F' is still nice for OLLCP though.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 29, 2011)

Anthony said:


> I'd like to throw out that his OLL 55 alg is cleverly formed by canceling rU2R'U'RU'r' and rUr'RUR'U'rU'r'.


Ah, that's neat. 
Knowing that, executing it like (r U2 R' U') (r' R2 U R' U') (r U' r') is pretty good for a choppy turning style.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 29, 2011)

OLL 55 was on macky page for a long time. I've been using it for a long time now

However it didn't get popular or known, so thanks for showing us.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 29, 2011)

for the first one i do rUr' URU'R'URU' M'U'r' which is very similiar to the one teller posted.
i might switch to the second alg though, because at the moment i use the one sarah and anthony do too. thanks!

edit: btw: doing teller's alg twice does a pure (at least on 3x3) corner twist, leaving one with 4 twisted corners (it twist them ccw)


----------



## Hershey (Jul 29, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> OLL 55 was on macky page for a long time. I*'ve been using it for a long time now
> *
> However it didn't get popular or known, so thanks for showing us.


 
I also use this alg! Teller just makes it super awesome.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 29, 2011)

thanks the fist algorithms if good. but for the second one i have a really nice algorithm


----------



## bigbee99 (Jul 29, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> thanks the fist algorithms if good. but for the second one i have a really nice algorithm


 
share?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 29, 2011)

Adopt me.


----------



## teller (Jul 29, 2011)

ianography said:


> How the hell do you find these (the answer is pretty obvious probably, but then again I don't know squat)


 
@ianography: Nothing out of the ordinary; shopping around existing sites, mining with Cube Explorer, paying attention anytime someone like Robert Yau posts something, and playing with rotations before passing judgment. I can't remember where I saw OLL 56 (BOCA? hmm...I don't see it there)...but it happened to generate 55, which was a bonus.




jskyler91 said:


> What do you think of F(RUR'U')RF' rUr'U'. Thats what i use.





Rpotts said:


> You mean F (R U R' U') R F' r U R' U' r'
> 
> It's what I use, ehh it's ok. I'll probably end up switching to the one qq posted, or maybe Teller's if I can learn to crazy insano fingertrick them like he does.


 
I dislike that alg intensely...it was my first, and I was always itching to get rid of it.

@Rpotts: I don't think I'm doing anything too wacky on the execution this time. 




jskyler91 said:


> Can you just make a vid with all of your oll's? that would be amazing dude, your fingertircks are quite simply perfect (for me at least)


 
Thank you, kind sir. If I made a full OLL video it would be out of date within a week, and that would make me sad, because these take some effort to shoot. Also--a good portion of OLL is really standard and requires nothing new from me. So...I dunno...subscribe to my channel and I'll try to keep interesting things coming?



RyanReese09 said:


> Adopt me.


 
I love you too. 

@Everyone else: Thanks for your kind words and interesting contributions/variations!


----------



## reyrey (Jul 29, 2011)

What's wrong with (R U R' U') R' F R2 U R' U' F'?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 29, 2011)

reyrey said:


> What's wrong with (R U R' U') R' F R2 U R' U' F'?


 
The fact that it doesn't solve OLL 55 nor 56


----------



## teller (Jul 30, 2011)

reyrey said:


> What's wrong with (R U R' U') R' F R2 U R' U' F'?



Badmephisto's OLL's are not numbered the same as on the Speedsolving Wiki OLL page. As much as I love meph, I consider Speedsolving's numbering scheme to be canonical. I wish he would adhere to it...stuff like this happens all the time.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't know these OLLs yet. Thanks for the awesome contribution you've made to people like me. I'll definitely check into these.

Really like your fingertricks, bro.


----------

